# 72 hours in Dublin



## vacation dreaming (Jun 12, 2019)

First time in Ireland, only have 72 hours.  My husband and I are celebrating 20 year anniversary with a long weekend.  I would love to do a day trip but I am worried that it is too much with the time change from U.S. and such a short amount of time.  Any private tour recommendations of Dublin and/or day trips from Dublin?


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 12, 2019)

There are day trips that you can take if you don’t want to rent a car and drive yourself. A couple of ideas:

- Cliffs of Moher, Burren and Galway- full day
- Powerscourt House and Gardens, Wicklow and Glendalough- I think half day.

And of course there is plenty to see in Dublin itself.

As they say, “Let’s have have a pint on that.”

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 12, 2019)

We really liked Newgrange/Bru na Boinne, which is a half-day trip north of Dublin.
Kilmainhaim Gaol in Dublin is well recommended too.  Must sign up for a tour time for the Gaol.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 13, 2019)

We enjoyed a tour of Wicklow.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 13, 2019)

Just enjoy Dublin. Plenty of things to do there. 

Trips abroad do not need to like an episode of the Amazing Race. 

But if you feel the need, the Cliffs of Mohr is what I would do. No matter what the weather - it is a sight to behold.


----------



## kanerf (Jun 13, 2019)

I rather like the hop on/hop off bus tours.  When you get to a site you want to spend some time at, you are not limited and can just grab the next bus when it comes by to continue your tour.  It is Dublin after all and everything is in English.  Don't need a tour guide unless you want one.


----------



## elaine (Jun 17, 2019)

If you stay in town, we loved the archeological museum (free). Also popped into trinity college and leaked temple bar area.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2019)

One bit of advice:
Do not have a pint just before getting on the H/O, H/O bus.
You may fall asleep and miss the whole round... B/T, D/T.
.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another vote for just do Dublin.

The Guinness factory tour, Jamisons tour, Trinity College, The "Jail" and of course the temple bar district

You need reservations for the guinness tour and the jail tour  both are about 2 hours. 

Have a great time


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Jamison Distillery in Dublin is primarily maintained as a tourist location. The big Distillery is in Cork. If the ask for volunteers quickly raise your hand. While everyone gets a snort of Jamison at the end the volunteers become whisky tasters at the end - small pour of American, Scots, and Jamison. Then your official Jamison pour. They sell some Jamisons at the Distillery that are not sold any where else


----------



## chellej (Jun 30, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The Jamison Distillery in Dublin is primarily maintained as a tourist location. The big Distillery is in Cork. If the ask for volunteers quickly raise your hand. While everyone gets a snort of Jamison at the end the volunteers become whisky tasters at the end - small pour of American, Scots, and Jamison. Then your official Jamison pour. They sell some Jamisons at the Distillery that are not sold any where else



DH had been to the distillery and brought home a bottle as a souvenir.  DD & her husband were house sitting for us and drank it....thinking they could buy a bottle here to replace it....somehow it was just not the same


----------

